# Eyelash Bite



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Evening. On the subject of an Eyelash viper bite has anyone been tagged? Or have heard of anyone being bitten, if so what effects did they experience? I know everyone can react differently to a bite. I have heard they are similar in potency to the Common European Adder.

Any positive feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## bitis-artropos (Jul 11, 2009)

*Eyelash bite*

Hi, yes I know of some one who got bitten by one and had some hectic symptoms, the venom is a cocktail of cytolitic, heamolitic venoms. This attacks the blood as well as the tissue. There is a study under way on their vemon especialy the difference in certain local venoms. it is a bite you do not want to have.....


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

karlh said:


> I have heard they are similar in potency to the Common European Adder.
> 
> Any positive feedback would be appreciated.


This is exactly the sort of comment that has people then comparing Adder bites to Bee stings and then thinking that Eyelash Viper bites can’t be that bad.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

karlh said:


> Evening. On the subject of an Eyelash viper bite has anyone been tagged? Or have heard of anyone being bitten, if so what effects did they experience? I know everyone can react differently to a bite. I have heard they are similar in potency to the Common European Adder.
> 
> *Any positive feedback would be appreciated.*


 how does a tag by a hot result in positive feedback?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I think he was after a polite answer rather than being bashed for not knowing which does happen quite a lot on here (the forum in general).


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

PDR said:


> This is exactly the sort of comment that has people then comparing Adder bites to Bee stings and then thinking that Eyelash Viper bites can’t be that bad.


This is the point of my post. positive, more accurate information on the species is what I was looking for.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

bitis-artropos said:


> Hi, yes I know of some one who got bitten by one and had some hectic symptoms, the venom is a cocktail of cytolitic, heamolitic venoms. This attacks the blood as well as the tissue. There is a study under way on their vemon especialy the difference in certain local venoms. it is a bite you do not want to have.....


Thanks for the info.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess I should expand a little on my previous comment.....
It is one thing to talk about venom yields and LD50’s (lethal dose) when comparing one snake species to the next. The problem with trying to compare any snake to the European Adder is that far too many people hear this urban myth that an Adder is no worse than a Bee sting and then people start to underestimate just how dangerous snakes (even small species) can be.
You need to treat all venomous snakes with caution. Arboreal species often deliver large amounts of venom because they want to kill their prey quickly so the snake does not have to struggle holding on to the dying prey for too long


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

PDR said:


> I guess I should expand a little on my previous comment.....
> It is one thing to talk about venom yields and LD50’s (lethal dose) when comparing one snake species to the next. The problem with trying to compare any snake to the European Adder is that far too many people hear this urban myth that an Adder is no worse than a Bee sting and then people start to underestimate just how dangerous snakes (even small species) can be.
> You need to treat all venomous snakes with caution. Arboreal species often deliver large amounts of venom because they want to kill their prey quickly so the snake does not have to struggle holding on to the dying prey for too long


Ye I was just going off what I heard from someone which is just kind of why I wanted to look further into these snakes. Totally agree with you that all hot snakes should be treated with respect. I'm not planning on keeping DWA but I do think these are a stunning snake.


----------



## bitis-artropos (Jul 11, 2009)

*Eyelash bite*

I was not trying to bash anyone! Just trying to explain that the bite is not a nice bite to recieve!!:whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

naja-naja said:


> how does a tag by a hot result in positive feedback?


 
And why do people with 1 corn snake hang about the DWA forums :whistling2:



We had an eyelash viper but it never tagged anyone. It passed away about 2 months back, wasn't even fully grown but it had always had shedding problems


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> And why do people with 1 corn snake hang about the DWA forums :whistling2:
> 
> 
> agreed. i had 2 golden eyelash viper but moved them on as kept breeding and couldnt shift the babys. would never wana take a tag from1


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

stacy said:


> NightGecko said:
> 
> 
> > And why do people with 1 corn snake hang about the DWA forums :whistling2:
> ...


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

karlh said:


> stacy said:
> 
> 
> > Do they breed readily then? Someone told me the 'Christmas Tree' phase are good looking.
> ...


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> And why do people with 1 corn snake hang about the DWA forums :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> We had an eyelash viper but it never tagged anyone. It passed away about 2 months back, wasn't even fully grown but it had always had shedding problems


 fact that i like dwa, but am too young to own one now, so trying to research about them in the interim?


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

naja-naja said:


> fact that i like dwa, but am too young to own one now, so trying to research about them in the interim?


So there you are having a dig at my post when your to young to even keep DWA!!! I have been keeping and breeding all kinds of reptiles for 16+ years and have a good knowledge of non venomous snakes so critisizm from someone who keeps 1 corn is a bit of a cheek. 

I probably never will keep DWA for the reasons that I'll be having kids soon, but I still have an interest in them.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stacy said:


> karlh said:
> 
> 
> > true christmas tree phase are very nice they are my fravourite but iv not seen many about
> ...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

karlh said:


> I probably never will keep DWA for the reasons that I'll be having kids soon, but I still have an interest in them.


I fail to see the link between kids and a DWAL?

The DWA species should only ever be kept in a secure environment and that would include one which children or adult can only access with your permission.

However Children are a money pit and having them does reduce finances.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> I fail to see the link between kids and a DWAL?
> 
> The DWA species should only ever be kept in a secure environment and that would include one which children or adult can only access with your permission.
> 
> However Children are a money pit and having them does reduce finances.


It's more the fact my Oh won't allow me too, to be honest she would freak out if I had anything considered dangerous. I do think that Vipers are some of the best looking snakes around though.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> stacy said:
> 
> 
> > You are right about this phase as there are few about and many people cal green ones with a few dots christmas tree when they clearly are not!
> ...


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

I just thought id post this, this is what a christmass tree eyelash looks like they are simply stunning:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:​


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

louodge said:


> I just thought id post this, this is what a christmass tree eyelash looks like they are simply stunning:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:​
> 
> 
> 
> image​


 
Thats really nice, didnt realise how nice the xmas tree was!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

karlh said:


> So there you are having a dig at my post when your to young to even keep DWA!!! I have been keeping and breeding all kinds of reptiles for 16+ years and have a good knowledge of non venomous snakes so critisizm from someone who keeps 1 corn is a bit of a cheek.
> 
> I probably never will keep DWA for the reasons that I'll be having kids soon, but I still have an interest in them.


 how was i criticising you? i asked a question as i didn't understand the wording of your post?


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

I personally am thinking this whole forum is half full of nasty stuck up people, Why cant people who dont own DWA come on the DWA threads, we look to improve our understanding, and curiosity.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree, long before I kept venomous snakes I loitered around venomous forums and read books on venomous snakes, I have always been a bit wary of an air of elitism in the hobby coming across as people being stuck up. 

My opinions are its not for everyone the majority of people that want to keep venomous snakes probably never will, and I think because of the nature of the hobby the keepers in it are protective, we dont want anybody coming in and getting bitten because they have jumped in at the deepend, its probably best to try and put people off keeping venomous snakes, its a very unforgiving hobby and on the forums you do tend to read and see the good sides of it, not many people that have been bitten want to come and tell others about what happened.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I agree, long before I kept venomous snakes I loitered around venomous forums and read books on venomous snakes, I have always been a bit wary of an air of elitism in the hobby coming across as people being stuck up.
> 
> My opinions are its not for everyone the majority of people that want to keep venomous snakes probably never will, and I think because of the nature of the hobby the keepers in it are protective, we dont want anybody coming in and getting bitten because they have jumped in at the deepend, its probably best to try and put people off keeping venomous snakes, its a very unforgiving hobby and on the forums you do tend to read and see the good sides of it, not many people that have been bitten want to come and tell others about what happened.


Well sed SI


----------



## LAF (Jan 4, 2007)

As has been said, Eyelash venom can do a real number on your blood, cause tissue damage and can and does produce fatalities in adults (see Campbell and Lamar's Venomous Reptiles of the Western Hemisphere Vol. II). 

LD50s only tell a small part of the story. Venom yield is equally crucial in gauging lethality and in most bites venom composition will play a much bigger role in determining the long term outcome. 

For example, in Texas the most venomous species is the coral snake. The western diamondback is far less venomous in terms of LD50, but produces a much greater venom yield. Both are pretty common. With prompt medical care neither are likely to be fatal. Untreated, both have the potential to be fatal but the coral snake probably has the edge, and is certainly the one capable of killing the quickest. 

The difference is that with treatment, you have a good chance of being out of hospital and, serum sickness depending, feeling pretty much back to normal within a week from a life threatening coral snake bite. A big WDB bite could land you in hospital for many weeks and could lose you an appendage or even a limb. Full recovery may take months, even years.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

LAF said:


> As has been said, Eyelash venom can do a real number on your blood, cause tissue damage and can and does produce fatalities in adults (see Campbell and Lamar's Venomous Reptiles of the Western Hemisphere Vol. II).
> 
> LD50s only tell a small part of the story. Venom yield is equally crucial in gauging lethality and in most bites venom composition will play a much bigger role in determining the long term outcome.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

may i ask a question here, regarding to the eyelash vipers, how bad can waglers pit viper venom get you? worse? can that be fatal? i cant find much info. i lurk to some forum and found nearly nothing or lil proof and that said that this thing isnt that fatal. but anyone knows?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

any venom can be fatal, waglers definately have the potential to kill you, there are some nasty toxins in all viper venom, the venom destroys cells and damages bloods ability to clot amongst other things you could expect some necrosis around the bite site and alot of pain, potential to lose a limb ie bitten finger is a possibility.

And there can be long term effects from elapid bites.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

louodge said:


> I just thought id post this, this is what a christmass tree eyelash looks like they are simply stunning:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:​
> 
> image​


:mf_dribble:


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

wowww


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

i think i've heard of some mild poisonous viper.. maytbe not true vipers lol..
but anyway, waglers are really calm that's why there hace been no fatalities here from waglers..


----------

